# بعض اسئلة امتحان الهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية للهندسة الطبية



## bakordjeme (5 يناير 2011)

لدي مجموعة رائعة:75: من الاسئلة 
وعموما الاسئلة تتكون من 70سوال :8:يتكون من اربع خيارات متعددة لكل سوال:20: 
واغلب الاسئلة تحتاج للتروي لا الاستعجال واسئلة:18: ذكية وخفيفة نوعا ما وصعبة قليلا
ممنوع استخدام القلم:8: او الات حاسبة خارجية :8:ماعدا الحاسبة الموجودة على الجهاز فقط
والامتحان مراقب بالكميرات :19: بالكامل مدة الامتحان لمدة ساعتين وسوف ياخذون منك صورة 
شخصية :d فورية قبل الامتحان 
للحد من انتحال الشخصية :82:في اداء الامتحانات


وسوف اوافيكم بما يقارب ال90 الى 100سوال باذن الله
وسوف لا يقل الامتحان عن 30الى 35 واذا حالفك الحظ سوف تحضى ب40بالمائة منها ان شاء الله:81:


----------



## عبد المنعم توفيق (6 يناير 2011)

*أسئلة امتحان الهيئة السعودية فى الهندسة الطبية*

أولا جزاك الله خير يا أخى و لكن كيف أقوم بتحميل الأسئلة


----------



## حنفي1 (6 يناير 2011)

تعمل فينا خير والله الكثير منا يبحث عن الاسئله 

جزالك الله الف خير


----------



## mohamad alkhlout (6 يناير 2011)

ما فهمت ايش يعني الاختبار هذا ومتى بتختبرووووك 
الله يستـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## soma-20 (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك لله خير


----------



## NAHID YOUSIF (7 يناير 2011)

الله يجزيك خيرا .لكن لم اري الاسئلة علي الربط. افيدني الله يجزيك خيرا .


----------



## bakordjeme (8 يناير 2011)

اولا النجاح من 45% واسم الامتحان برومترك
وتمتحنها في معاهد الخليج نيوهورايزن او الغرفة التجارية هم الاثنين الي عندهم توكيل بالامتحان هذا داخل السعودية 
ولا زم تجيب رقم مخصص للامتحان من الهيئة 
اما خارج المملكة ب80دولار في اي من مكاتب برومترك 
وجايكم بالاسئلة :28:


----------



## bakordjeme (8 يناير 2011)

الامتحان كله انجليزي 
وانا هنا احاول انه اعطيك مضمون السوال 
والحل طبعا انا لم اجاوب الاحوبة الصحيحة على الجميع ولكن ممكن اساعدكم
باني الى متاكد منه اقول اني متاكد والي ماني متاكد برضه حبين 
على العموم انا نجحت وجبت تقريبا 60%




السوال الاول
الليزر ماذا يفرق عن الضوء العادي 
ومن ذمن الاجوبة coherene وهو الجواب:28:

السوال الثاني
يوجد دائرة في ECG وهذي الدائرة تحمي الجهاز ككل من .........
ومن ضمن الاجوبة protect from difibrillator وهي حمايو من الصاعق الكهربي :28:
السوال الثالث 
جهاز تفتيت الحصى داخل الكلية lithotherapy تستخدم احدى هذي التقنيات
ومن ضمن الاجوبة electro shock wave:28:


----------



## bakordjeme (8 يناير 2011)

السوال الرابع
العضو المسؤول عن توليد النبضات في القلب 
الجواب SA sinoatrial :28:

السوال الخامس 
مانوع ventelator المستخدم في سيارات الاسعاف هل هي 
protable vent
icu vent
واختيارين لا يحضرني لكن بعد البحث protable:28::29:

السوال السادس

نوع التعقيم المشهور والمستخدم بكثرة 
الجواب steam setrllizion:28:

السوال السابع 

ماهي طريقة التحليل الموجودة في وحدة الغسيل الكلوي
الجواب ismosic presure:28:

السوال الثامن 
من احدى طرق التخلص بالعدوى في المستشفيات 
الجواب waste disposible.......:28:
السوال التاسع
عشان اصمم اجهزة طبية تتماشى مع المريض لازم اكون ملم 
ب tratment
biology
ergonomics:28:

السوال العاشر 
2اس 16 تمتيلها بالبت
احسبها وخلها في بالك وممكن تستخدم اله الكمبيوتر البسيط:28:



سوف اوافيكم بالبقية ادعولي بالتوفيق
وحمسوني وتناقشو معي في الاسئلة


----------



## حنفي1 (8 يناير 2011)

مبروك عقباااالها للكل انشاء الله 

طيب اخوي سوال قبل ما اختبرت كانت الاسئله موجوده عندك والا هذي اسئلة الاختبار الا انت اختبارتهاا ؟


----------



## حسين سعيد البلوي (8 يناير 2011)

اقصرت ياهندسة 
والله محتاجينها بشدة 
لاتبخل على ولك منا الدعاء


----------



## حمزة جمال (17 يوليو 2011)

حرام عليك تعلقنا زي هيك انا امتحنت 2 وهذي 3 ونت جاي تعطينا ياها بالقطاره خلينا ندعيلك ..........
عشان ربي يوفقك كمل الاسئلة


----------

